# Massachusetts swap meets



## nycet3 (Mar 19, 2018)

I moved from Massachusetts about 30 years ago. Still have family there. I was wondering if someone could tell me which swap meets are wirth hitting. Let's face it, if you can visit family AND hit a swap meet, it's win-win. Thanks, Joe


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2018)

Not Mass, but Copake NY is the next big one in the area. It's in April.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 20, 2018)

catfish said:


> Not Mass, but Copake NY is the next big one in the area. It's in April.




Thanks


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2018)

The annual "Fitchburg Rides" bicycle swap in Fitchburg, MA is scheduled for June.  Date will be announced soon, stay tuned on the Cabe for some interesting new additions. This bicycle swap will be held the same day as the annual Iver Johnson Bicycle Show at the Fitchburg Historical Society. Visit two great bicycle events on the same day!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2018)

Handyman said:


> The annual "Fitchburg Rides" bicycle swap in Fitchburg, MA is scheduled for June.  Date will be announced soon, stay tuned on the Cabe for some interesting new additions. This bicycle swap will be held the same day as the annual Iver Johnson Bicycle Show at the Fitchburg Historical Society. Visit two great bicycle events on the same day!  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 774113




Just as long as it's not the same day as the bike race.....


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2018)

We won't make that mistake again catfish !


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2018)

Handyman said:


> We won't make that mistake again catfish !


----------



## mike j (Mar 20, 2018)

... and the Dudley, Mass. swaps have been held three times a year. I think that one is in the works for late spring, early summer.


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2018)

mike j said:


> ... and the Dudley, Mass. swaps have been held three times a year. I think that one is in the works for late spring, early summer.




Dudley is no more. Mike has shut it down. He hopes to have bike swaps at his new place, but it'll be a while till he is up and running.


----------



## mike j (Mar 21, 2018)

catfish said:


> Dudley is no more. Mike has shut it down. He hopes to have bike swaps at his new place, but it'll be a while till he is up and running.



He's moving along faster than you would think. I was helping him the last couple of days, it's daunting, but there is light at the end of the tunnel. If he doesn't have the first one at the new place, it may still be out in the parking lot at Dudley. He says that it could be before the summer. We removed the Hippo head yesterday, among other things, that was interesting. His new place is pretty cool & not too far away.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for this info. I'll keep my eyes open for dates.


----------



## dfa242 (May 25, 2018)

I spoke with Mike this morning - he's making progress on his new place and is getting ready to have one last show at Dudley before moving it to CT.  He's thinking either June or July for this last Dudley show, obviously avoiding Weathersfield on June 10th and Fitchburg on the 23rd.  He's taking suggestions for best possible dates.


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2018)

dfa242 said:


> I spoke with Mike this morning - he's making progress on his new place and is getting ready to have one last show at Dudley before moving it to CT.  He's thinking either June or July for this last Dudley show, obviously avoiding Weathersfield on June 10th and Fitchburg on the 23rd.  He's taking suggestions for best possible dates.




Great news!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 30, 2018)

I love Mike's in Dudley. His was my first bike swap... He even graciously changed the dates once so we wouldn't conflict. I started one right next door in CT, please come check it out... We even had people from Maine and New York . Only once a year and benefits the WHS Bike Club.
JUNE 10th. AM


----------

